# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Βγάλτε μου μια άκρη παρακαλώ!

## joldas

Χαιρετώ!

Θέλησα να εγκαταστήσω και εγώ (ο απλός Win32 user) Mac OSX στο Windows PC μου. Αλλά, χρειάζομαι λίγη βοήθεια:

1. Μπένουν στο PC μου;
- Pentium 4, 3.2 GHz
- Nvidia GeForce 7600 GS
- 1,5 GB RAM
(πρέπει να φτάνουν αυτά !;!;!)

2. Πώς στο καλό θα γράψω αυτό το άτιμο το .dmg;
- εξηγήστε μου!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

3. Χρειάζομαι πληκτρολόγιο ή και ποντίκι της Apple;  ::  

Οτιδήποτε παραπάνω θέλετε να προσθέσετε, κάντε το ελεύθερα  :: 

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά...

----------


## giorgos92

> - Pentium 4, 3.2 GHz


Μπαίνει



> - Nvidia GeForce 7600 GS


Ώς τραγική σύμπτωση έχω και εγώ την ίδια κάρτα γραφικών μόνο που είναι της Albatron. Έχει σημασία απο ποια εταιρεία είναι για πές μας σε παρακαλώ. Εγώ πάντως προσπαθώ κανενα χρόνο τώρα αλλά δεν κατάφερα να βρώ πως θα δουλέψει! Δουλεύει εν μέρη δηλαδή θα βλέπεις εικόνα μόνο που όταν θα πηγαίνεις να μετακινήσεις ένα παράθυρο θα γίνεται ο κακός χαμός !!  ::  Βλέπεις δεν υπάρχουν drivers για τη συγκεκριμένη  ::  



> 1,5 GB RAM


Μπαίνει



> (πρέπει να φτάνουν αυτά


Όχι  ::  Πέστα όλα!!!




> 2. Πώς στο καλό θα γράψω αυτό το άτιμο το .dmg;
> - εξηγήστε μου!


πάρτα!



> 3. Χρειάζομαι πληκτρολόγιο ή και ποντίκι της Apple;


όχι γιατι υποστηρίζεται το ps2 αλλά άν θές βάλε. Δική σου επιλογή




> Οτιδήποτε παραπάνω θέλετε να προσθέσετε, κάντε το ελεύθερα


ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ OSx86 ΕΔΩ!!! Δοκίμασε στο μέρος που αναπτύσεται: http://www.insanelymac.com

Καλό κάψιμο  ::

----------

